# Join



## PollerJava (6. Dez 2007)

Hallo nochmal,


ich komme nicht weiter bei meinem Problem, vielleicht darf ich es nochmal formulieren:


ich habe in meiner FireBird- DB eine Tabelle mit 2 Spalten (TIMESTAMP, FLOAT),
in der eben die Tupel aus einem Zeitstempel und einem Wert aufgebaut sind:


```
TIMESTAMP                  FLOAT
1. 2007-05-06 12:23:11.22     44
2. 2007-05-06 13:11:11.22     46
3. 2007-05-06 15:09:11.22     14
4. 2007-05-06 15:23:11.22     48
5. 2007-05-06 15:25:11.22     24
6. 2007-05-06 17:23:11.22    494
7. 2007-05-06 17:26:11.22     24
```

Mit einer SQL- Abfrage möchte ich nun folgende Tupel herausbekommen:

```
1. 2007-05-06 12:23:11.22 44
3. 2007-05-06 15:09:11.22 14 // größer als 1. + 1 Stunde
6. 2007-05-06 17:23:11.22 494 // größer als 3. + 1 Stunde
```

Also ich fange bei einer Zeit an (z.B.:2007-05-06 12:23:11.22 44 ), dann sollen alle Tupel, wo die Zeit kleiner 2007-05-06 12:23:11.22 44 +1 ist, ausgelassen werden, den nächstgrößeren hole ich mir wieder raus usw.

Ist das irgendwie möglich bzw. wie könnte ich das in FireBird realisieren?
Geht das irgendwie mit einem self-join,

lg


----------



## FenchelT (6. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

habe im Moment keine Loesung fuer Dein spezielles Firebird Problem, es waere aber nett den anderen Helfenden mitzuteilen, dass Dein Problem ja hier
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=60372&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

schon behandelt wird und es sich hierbei um einen "Ergaenzungsthread (wenn man das denn so nennen kann)" handelt  :wink: 

Wenn ich nochwas Zeit finde mich mit Firebird etwas naeher zu beschaeftigen, melde ich mich nochmal.

Gruesse


----------



## lolkind (6. Dez 2007)

Sag mal, in welcher Programmiersprache soll den deine Abfrage gesendet werden?

Ich glaube ja, dass du keine benutzt.
Falls doch, so sende doch die abfrage öfters und erhöhe doch nur die Stundenhöhe inkrementel!

MFG
das lolkind


----------



## PollerJava (6. Dez 2007)

Ich habe in meinem Java- Programm iBatis (in iBatis sind ganz normale SQL-Befehle in eine XML- Datei einzugeben quasi ein Mapping) implementiert, um einen sauberen Zugriff auf die Datenbank zu haben,
Das ist halt ein Laufzeitproblem, wenn ich einlese, inc, einlese, inc, einlese, inc usw.
ausserdem möchte ich, dass der DB- Manager das selber macht und nicht ich machen muss,

Habe da jetzt 2 Links gefunden, aber es is ziemlich schwierig, das zu verstehen bzw. zu implementieren:

http://udf.adhoc-data.de/index.html

http://udf.adhoc-data.de/dokumentation_deutsch/dok_deu_datum.html

Vielleicht habt Ihr damit mehr Erfahrung (welche Methode, wie einsetzen usw.)

lg


----------



## PollerJava (10. Dez 2007)

Morgen,

Hat da jemand noch eine Idee, wie ich das realisieren könnte?


lg


----------

